

The un-nerving lack of women in tech and how we can fix it - gavinelliott
http://www.gavinelliott.co.uk/2011/10/the-un-nerving-lack-of-women-in-the-tech-industry-and-how-we-can-fix-it/

======
nandemo
In my opinion, what's unnerving is the endless posts about the lack of women
in tech.

Yeah, I know there is sexism and discrimination, and that should be fought.
Women who want to work in tech should be treated equally as men.

But equal representation is not a goal to be attained. For whatever reasons,
in most places (not all!) programming and computer science aren't that popular
among women.

We never hear about the "unnerving lack of men in nursing". Curiously, I also
never hear about the lack of [insert minority] men in tech, which is more
likely to be an indicator of social problems and discrimination.

~~~
gavinelliott
Notice in the article I go on to talk about speaking to school-goers and
people in college to hit a more diverse range of people in general.

